#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Planning & Project Management >  >  >  Cycle Combined Power Plant fired by LNG or LPG

## raz

Hello People!

Who here has access to Engineering Drawings for a Cycle Combined Power Plant (CCPP) fired by Liquefied Natural Gas (LNG) or Liquid Petroleum gas (LPG)???????

I need Electrical, Mechanical, Piping, Welding, P&ID, Civil and Structural Drawings!!!!   



Any feedback is welcome :PSee More: Cycle Combined Power Plant fired by LNG or LPG

----------


## raz

Any help?

----------

